# educate me on laser levels for plumbing



## Bayside500

thinking about getting a laser level for new construction work, but am not sure on which kind to purchase, a 3 beam dot laser or a cross line level.

any input from someone who uses these things ?


----------



## plbgbiz

We use the self-leveling laser crosses. They are pretty handy.


----------



## Bayside500

plbgbiz said:


> We use the self-leveling laser crosses. They are pretty handy.


can you give a brief example on how they would be useful ?


----------



## plbgbiz

In our Bath Fitter business we use them to get measurements for the custom formed shower walls.

Set it on a tripod across the room.

You can have a level line to measure up to from a ditch to verify slope.

Level line across the studs for rough-in holes.

Set it on the rail of a tub or on the toilet tank to have a level line for a sink bracket.

It doesn't really replace a 2' level or a torpedo. It's just different.


----------



## plbgbiz

They're good in small spaces and indoors.

Great option without having to spend big money on rotary lasers.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Bayside500 said:


> thinking about getting a laser level for new construction work, but am not sure on which kind to purchase, a 3 beam dot laser or a cross line level.
> 
> any input from someone who uses these things ?


 




I know you and HPlumber do alot of those big custom homes. The laser level will make laying-out easier.

Where they really save time is on commercial new construction. You do your lay-out on the slab, snapping some lines on the slab, then use the laser to transfer those marks to the ceiling. Location of 1/8th bends, pipe, hangers, etc. is all on the slab, then you use the laser to transfer all those positions to the ceiling. You know exactly where the centers of everything are.


----------



## eddiecalder

Stabila makes some mechanical levels that were made for plumbing.

http://www.stabila.com/main.taf?p=1,2


----------



## ToUtahNow

I have a Dewalt which saves a ton of time on ground work and hanging pipe in commercial.

http://dewalt.com/tools/cordless-rotary-lasers-self-leveling-rotary-lasers-dw079kd.aspx

Mark


----------



## sNApple

http://www.all-spec.com/products/L97.html










mini laser torpedo, worth every penny


----------



## drtyhands

Lasers used to be $100.00 per direction.
Now they are very reasonable.

The plumb bob(up and down) with Two horizontals at a perfect 90 deg. is going to be your most versitile.

Crosses for custom showers and a few other things.
Pretty sweet for showing the tile guy when his grout lines are out of level.


----------



## plbgbiz

drtyhands said:


> ...Crosses for custom showers and a few other things.
> Pretty sweet for showing the tile guy when his grout lines are out of level.


Useful when a client insists their new shower is crooked only to find out it is the only thing in the bathroom that is straight.


----------



## Bayside500

thanks everyone, gives me some idea on what to look for,

i also am looking at this one, but i wish it had 4 lasers instead of 3.

http://www.johnsonlevel.com/productDetail.asp?cat=Torpedo+Laser+Levels&ID=18&pID=47


----------



## drtyhands

Bayside500 said:


> thanks everyone, gives me some idea on what to look for,
> 
> i also am looking at this one, but i wish it had 4 lasers instead of 3.
> 
> http://www.johnsonlevel.com/productDetail.asp?cat=Torpedo+Laser+Levels&ID=18&pID=47


 You are not talking about the laser level are you?
No good at all.

We are all talking about "Self Leveling Lasers" aren't we?:yes:


----------



## Bayside500

drtyhands said:


> You are not talking about the laser level are you?
> No good at all.
> 
> We are all talking about "Self Leveling Lasers" aren't we?:yes:


ya i guess so, just looking at every option


----------



## drtyhands

Bayside500 said:


> ya i guess so, just looking at every option


Gotcha.
You would have to have an extremely precise base to transfer the laser off the rigid level at any significate distance.The vials would work OK inside of 10' or so.


----------



## Widdershins

The handiest use I ever had for a 3 beam laser was during an addition/remodel i did a few years ago. I needed to do the groundwork in the basement, but the concrete walls were out of plumb and out of square so badly I had nothing to pull measurements from.

I went to the floor above, which had already been squared to the badly poured foundation walls, and laid all of the basement bathrooms, laundry, mechanical room and kitchenette out on the floor -- I then drilled 3/8" pilot holes to the center of each fixture, set the 3 beam laser to shine a laser beam through each hole and plumbed to the laser beam.

I was accurate within a 1/16" of every single fixture once the slab was poured and the perimeter walls were squared up.

As for daily use, the 3 beam is extremely handy for doing layout on the floor of commercial jobs and then transferring the layout to the ceiling so you can set anchors for clevis/loop hangers.


----------



## plbgbiz

They are also very useful when playing with cats.:laughing:


----------



## beachplumber

Do u all find them useful in in resi new const


----------



## Bayside500

finally ordered a bosch unit..............

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P9DEA5...UTF8&colid=3KOLNOXNK0RX2&coliid=IVE3ULPLU3EYX

necro bump but thought i would share my results after i use it for a bit.


----------



## dhal22

Bayside500 said:


> finally ordered a bosch unit..............
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P9DEA5...UTF8&colid=3KOLNOXNK0RX2&coliid=IVE3ULPLU3EYX
> 
> necro bump but thought i would share my results after i use it for a bit.


I was wondering why this thread was bumped until I got to the end. Some sites will just about evict you for necro'ing threads.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

wow..5 years to decide on a laser...and you wonder why your wife complains it takes you so long to decide on something...LOL............................as technology gets cheaper and more sophisticated you do get more for your money as time goes bye...


----------



## Tommy plumber

It's good to resurrect old threads...I have been wondering for the last {5} years about this thread...:laughing:


----------

